# The WORST Final Fantasy



## traffictragedy03 (Mar 17, 2010)

Which Final Fantasy do you think is the absolute worst and why?

I think FF2 was the worst.


----------



## Aden (Mar 17, 2010)

I haven't played any of them

Begin the outrage


----------



## Runefox (Mar 17, 2010)

FFVII or FFXIII. FFVII was just boring, and it sent the Final Fantasy series into the spiralling nosedive it's been in ever since, with unrealistic, flat characters and an ever-increasing emphasis on pretty graphics over substance. FFXIII is a prime example of the end result of what FFVII set out to achieve to begin with, and furthermore it's been stripped of most of what would have otherwise made it a decent Final Fantasy game. It's more or less another Final Fantasy Mystic Quest in that regard - An attempt to gain wider acceptance and sales figures by reducing gameplay complexity tremendously.

I don't think FF2(J) was bad - It was a failed experiment with several very neat concepts that would have worked if the system wasn't so simplistic and generally broken. It was also the beginning of the more dynamic storytelling that Final Fantasy is best known for. I think FF3(J) was the real defining point of the series, and it stands as my favourite of the bunch along with FF5.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 17, 2010)

FFVIII


----------



## traffictragedy03 (Mar 17, 2010)

Let's see.  The leveling system was totally asinine.  It increases your stats instead of gaining levels which is ok in concept except that there was usually a stat that would decrease as a result of the increase in another stat.  Like, when your strength increases your intelligence decreases and when your wisdom increases your strength decreases which sux for the paladin guy.  If he heals to much his attack goes down or if he attacks to much his healing ability goes down.  total suck.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 17, 2010)

FF VII without a doubt.


----------



## Runefox (Mar 17, 2010)

traffictragedy03 said:


> Let's see.  The leveling system was totally asinine.


That'd be what I meant; The system was too simplistic in its execution, and it generally ended up making sense while not making sense. I suppose the idea was that your character shouldn't be able to become a godlike superfightermage was paramount (the concept of the red mage is after all supposed to be a balanced fighter-mage). Which makes sense, but the balance wasn't made properly, and the overall levelling process was incredibly slow-going - In order to increase your accuracy, for example, you need to hit more often. Which... Makes... Sense... Except that if you can't hit anything (which you really can't at early levels), then you can't raise your accuracy very easily.


----------



## traffictragedy03 (Mar 17, 2010)

And the inventory was limited very limited which is usually ok except in this, for example, each potion takes a slot in the inventory instead of like Potion x5. So when going through dungeons many times you will have to back track, exit, sell excess items, go back in, and trek all the way back to where you left off.  

Also, I found a quick way to level up (oh and spells and attacks are leveled individually) I enter an attack or spell, select target, and then hit the cancel button after the menu comes up for the next character.  I do this many times and it counts as executing that attack or spell that many times. So, in a single battle you can gain a lot and not use too much MP.  I spent hours leveling like that (and the strongest spell, Holy, takes the longest to level even with the cheating way) even with all that leveling I got totally slaughtered in this dungeon toward the end of the game and just said "fuck it, i'm done." 

Imagine how long it would have taken to level the regular way.


----------



## Aden (Mar 17, 2010)

traffictragedy03 said:


> And the inventory was limited very limited which is usually ok except in this, for example, each potion takes a slot in the inventory instead of like Potion x5. So when going through dungeons many times you will have to back track, exit, sell excess items, go back in, and trek all the way back to where you left off.
> 
> Also, I found a quick way to level up (oh and spells and attacks are leveled individually) I enter an attack or spell, select target, and then hit the cancel button after the menu comes up for the next character.  I do this many times and it counts as executing that attack or spell that many times. So, in a single battle you can gain a lot and not use too much MP.  I spent hours leveling like that (and the strongest spell, Holy, takes the longest to level even with the cheating way) even with all that leveling I got totally slaughtered in this dungeon toward the end of the game and just said "fuck it, i'm done."
> 
> Imagine how long it would have taken to level the regular way.



That's how they're able to advertise "Over x hours of gameplay!" :B


----------



## traffictragedy03 (Mar 17, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> FF VII without a doubt.



What's so bad about 7?  8 had to be worse.


----------



## Takun (Mar 17, 2010)

Tycho said:


> FFVIII




Fuck.




You.


...but ilu.


----------



## Runefox (Mar 17, 2010)

traffictragedy03 said:


> What's so bad about 7?  8 had to be worse.



VII spawned VIII.  VIII was conceived as a result of the positive response to VII, and began development almost immediately after VII was released to massive acclaim. They continued with the emphasis on graphics and the de-emphasis on interesting characters and storylines. FFIX restores some of that lost emphasis, but it fell again when FFX came along. Then we got FFXII. And now we have FFXIII. Final Fantasy as it existed prior to VII is long dead; The new series doesn't appeal to me in the least.

That said, bizarrely, I hold FFVIII in higher regard than FFVII.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 17, 2010)

VII
thats right SEVEN
tis why I still play 1-6


----------



## Zydala (Mar 17, 2010)

siiiiiigh. begin everyone being mad everywhere... :< I don't know if "least favorite" necessarily = "worst"... I mean most of the games are perfectly well-made, there are just things that aren't universally liked about the systems/story etc.

I guess if I had to say there was a worst one, it might be FFII? I've only played so much of it but I walked away feeling like the leveling/fighting system was sort of broken, or complex in such a way that wasn't necessary.


----------



## Takun (Mar 17, 2010)

Tycho said:


> FFVIII





Runefox said:


> VII spawned VIII.  VIII was conceived as a result of the positive response to VII, and began development almost immediately after VII was released to massive acclaim. They continued with the emphasis on graphics and the de-emphasis on interesting characters and storylines. FFIX restores some of that lost emphasis, but it fell again when FFX came along. Then we got FFXII. And now we have FFXIII. Final Fantasy as it existed prior to VII is long dead; The new series doesn't appeal to me in the least.
> 
> That said, bizarrely, I hold FFVIII in higher regard than FFVII.



>implying 8 isn't the best after 6 and 3.


----------



## Runefox (Mar 17, 2010)

> I've only played so much of it but I walked away feeling like the leveling/fighting system was sort of broken, or complex in such a way that wasn't necessary.


Truly, it's both. While I loved the audacity in trying out something like that, the polish required for it to work just wasn't there, and I wonder how well the NES was able to handle it, for that matter.


----------



## Browder (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm one of the few people who play video games almost exclusively for the story so I liked VII . It launched the idea that a fantasy world doesn't have to be primitive.


----------



## Zydala (Mar 17, 2010)

Runefox said:


> Truly, it's both. While I loved the audacity in trying out something like that, the polish required for it to work just wasn't there, and I wonder how well the NES was able to handle it, for that matter.



I totally agree! It was an interesting experiment at the very least. I'm surprised that they didn't try to refine it for any of the remakes (gba/psp).


----------



## Runefox (Mar 17, 2010)

Zydala said:


> I totally agree! It was an interesting experiment at the very least. I'm surprised that they didn't try to refine it for any of the remakes (gba/psp).



Considering how different FF1 turned out to be in the remakes (with autotargeting, MP system, etc), I'm surprised as well. I'm sure they did some things to smooth it out, but I honestly don't think they know what to do with it at this point.


----------



## Fierglief (Mar 17, 2010)

FF10-2 if we are counting spin-offs. 7 is Vastly overrated now days.
but 12 in my book gets the fail, as the DS sequel was better in nearly every way.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 17, 2010)

_ALL OF THEM._


----------



## traffictragedy03 (Mar 17, 2010)

I actually like 10 and 12 but I love the older ones too, especially 4


----------



## traffictragedy03 (Mar 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> _ALL OF THEM._



Not a fan or RPGs or just Final Fantasy?


----------



## Attaman (Mar 17, 2010)

8 is the worst of the ones I played.  However, I've only played Tactics, Tactics Advance, Final Fantasy 7, and Final Fantasy 8.  Of which, I've only beaten Tactics and 7.  Advance I didn't like the judges, but then it was still somewhat enjoyable.  8 was a lot of the problems people had with 7, but with nostalgia tint / "I've had to defend myself for enjoying the time I played FFVII that I've insisted FFVIII is better just to end the debates".  I mean, seriously, you can bash on FFVII all you want for shit character and plot (because, for the most part, it's true), but don't then turn around and praise VIII on matters you just dissed FFVII for.  With the exception of graphics (which I thought FFVII had better in combat, just worse everywhere else), VIII is just as good / bad as VII.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 17, 2010)

traffictragedy03 said:


> Not a fan or RPGs or just Final Fantasy?


RPGs are probably my favorite games. JRPGs are fucking terrible.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> RPGs are probably my favorite games. JRPGs are fucking terrible.


  I'll disagree.  They're terrible when it comes to _plot_, yes.  However, when it comes to having a time-killer and grinding they're the best.  You want story, innovative gameplay, or customizable protagonists, you go wRPG.  You want to say "Fuck it" and throw the next seven hours of your life away, you pick up a jRPG.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 17, 2010)

Attaman said:


> I'll disagree.  They're terrible when it comes to _plot_, yes.  However, when it comes to having a time-killer and grinding they're the best.  You want story, innovative gameplay, or customizable protagonists, you go wRPG.  You want to say "Fuck it" and throw the next seven hours of your life away, you pick up a jRPG.


But that's the thing. I play RPGs _for _the story. WoW satisfies my grinding needs, and I can't stand how SUPAR KAWAII ANIMU ^_^_^_^_^_^ JRPGs are.


----------



## traffictragedy03 (Mar 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> RPGs are probably my favorite games. JRPGs are fucking terrible.



But Persona 4 and Chrono Trigger.  3:


----------



## Attaman (Mar 17, 2010)

traffictragedy03 said:


> But Persona 4


Doesn't the entire Persona series revolve around killer TV channels or somesuch?  Good for a 60-90 minute horror flick, yeah.  For a 30+ hour game?  Not so much.


----------



## Milo (Mar 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But that's the thing. I play RPGs _for _the story. WoW satisfies my grinding needs, and I can't stand how SUPAR KAWAII ANIMU ^_^_^_^_^_^ JRPGs are.



it works either way. 

WoW appeals to a LOT of people, but it's also one of those "love it, or absolutely hate hate HATE it" lol.

I played WoW for like... a week just to see what it was like. it's not that I hated it, I'm just kinda getting tired of the whole MMO scene, cause they all feel the same. 

jrpg's are more my style. but again, I'd rather go with the old jrpg games. people are switching fan based gameplay with generic action gameplay. I liked turn-based games dammit |:C kinda like how long time resident evil fans prefer the crappy camera system to the newer 3rd person RE games... cause that was just old-school 8'D

but on-topic, right now, I'm going to say final fantasy XIII, but I haven't played it yet, so I'll just have to wait and see... other than that, I'd probably say the crystal chronicles series... nintendo FF games don't do it for me :I


----------



## TwilightV (Mar 17, 2010)

FFVI


----------



## Runefox (Mar 17, 2010)

> cause they all feel the same


That's because they _are_ all the same. Even the ones that do things "differently" are only marginally so, and they generally tend to be uncompetitive and die off after so long. It's one of the reasons why I hate WoW and most MMO's - The gameplay is tired and boring, there is no storyline aside from backstory (and certainly no storyline you're a part of), and it basically becomes a grind. A job. Not fun. Maybe for the obsessive-compulsive that thrive on constantly levelling up and the "progress" that comes from it, but really, I'd rather "play" Progress Quest.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 17, 2010)

Games I've not played ever: Any zelda game, any FF game, Most basic Nintendo character games(mario, sonic, metroid,etc), and so many more...

But in my opinin. Ten.


----------



## Garreth (Mar 18, 2010)

FFVIII.

Well over 50+ hours of gameplay in that game, 40 of those hours are dedicated to drawing.


----------



## mapdark (Mar 18, 2010)

anything after the 9th in my honest opinion.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 18, 2010)

Milo said:


> it works either way.
> 
> WoW appeals to a LOT of people, but it's also one of those "love it, or absolutely hate hate HATE it" lol.
> 
> ...



The reason all MMOs feel the same is because recently they've all been WoW clones, and WoW was sort of an everquest clone. Actually for the most part it was an everquest clone, just toned down so it wasn't so insanely grindy.


----------



## Takun (Mar 18, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But that's the thing. I play RPGs _for _the story. WoW satisfies my grinding needs, and I can't stand how SUPAR KAWAII ANIMU ^_^_^_^_^_^ JRPGs are.



I only play mature Mass Effect RPGS for mature gamers such as myself.

n_n


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 18, 2010)

The whole series.

The Legend of Zelda. All of them but the stupid cell-shaders.

/thread


----------



## Twylyght (Mar 18, 2010)

I'd have to say FFX-2 annoyed the hell out of me.  It's like they injected more air into Yuna's and Rikku's  head then they already had in FFX.  While playing, I was expecting them to jump up and shout "Girl Power!"


----------



## Takun (Mar 18, 2010)

HAXX said:


> The whole series.
> 
> The Legend of Zelda. All of them but the stupid cell-shaders.
> 
> /thread




Wind Waker was fun.  Short and not challenging, but fun.


----------



## Horrorshow (Mar 18, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> ...and I can't stand how SUPAR KAWAII ANIMU ^_^_^_^_^_^ JRPGs are.



It's like they're from Japan or something!


----------



## traffictragedy03 (Mar 18, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Doesn't the entire Persona series revolve around killer TV channels or somesuch?  Good for a 60-90 minute horror flick, yeah.  For a 30+ hour game?  Not so much.



Actually it's just Persona 4 with the TV channels.  It has a really entertaining story and the social links are very addictive.  And the hardest final boss I have fought and beat.


----------



## Bando (Mar 18, 2010)

Aden said:


> I haven't played any of them
> 
> Begin the outrage



Haven't played any either.

*hides from rage*


----------



## traffictragedy03 (Mar 18, 2010)

Twylyght said:


> I'd have to say FFX-2 annoyed the hell out of me.  It's like they injected more air into Yuna's and Rikku's  head then they already had in FFX.  While playing, I was expecting them to jump up and shout "Girl Power!"



LOL


----------



## traffictragedy03 (Mar 18, 2010)

Garreth said:


> FFVIII.
> 
> Well over 50+ hours of gameplay in that game, 40 of those hours are dedicated to drawing.



So very true.  And the ending pretty much makes everything you've done in the entire game pointless.


----------



## Vintage (Mar 18, 2010)

probably IX. it is devoid of any interesting story ideas, and its whole premise is an obsession with fishing as much stupid shit out of the nostalgia dustbin as humanly possible in order to mask the fact that you're playing a monomyth with a statistics game attached to it.

i wonder when square enix is going to hire some writers instead of just handing the job to their programming staff every time one of these games gets close to a deadline.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Mar 18, 2010)

To be honest I found 8 to be one of the more worse ones out there. Then again, FF-12 was pretty effin bad. 12 was more fail than 8 was. My opinion though and those two take the cake as par the 3-d realm of FF of utter failure.

But I refuse to ever play a new FF game. Too much emphasis is being put on making it look pretty and cater to animu.


----------



## traffictragedy03 (Mar 18, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> To be honest I found 8 to be one of the more worse ones out there. Then again, FF-12 was pretty effin bad. 12 was more fail than 8 was. My opinion though and those two take the cake as par the 3-d realm of FF of utter failure.
> 
> But I refuse to ever play a new FF game. Too much emphasis is being put on making it look pretty and cater to animu.



I have to agree.  Definitely too much emphasis on graphics with not enough in other areas.  But it's so damn shiny.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Mar 18, 2010)

traffictragedy03 said:


> I have to agree.  Definitely too much emphasis on graphics with not enough in other areas.  But it's so damn shiny.



STEP AWAY FROM THE SHINY good sir. STEP AWAY FROM THE SHINY.


----------



## traffictragedy03 (Mar 18, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> STEP AWAY FROM THE SHINY good sir. STEP AWAY FROM THE SHINY.



Must...have...shiny...pictures!


----------



## Trpdwarf (Mar 18, 2010)

traffictragedy03 said:


> Must...have...shiny...pictures!



Bad person, no! Stop that. Shiny is bad for you and a waste of money.


----------



## traffictragedy03 (Mar 18, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Bad person, no! Stop that. Shiny is bad for you and a waste of money.



*stuck in trance of pretty CG cut scenes*


----------



## Takun (Mar 18, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> To be honest I found 8 to be one of the more worse ones out there. Then again, FF-12 was pretty effin bad. 12 was more fail than 8 was. My opinion though and those two take the cake as par the 3-d realm of FF of utter failure.
> 
> But I refuse to ever play a new FF game. Too much emphasis is being put on making it look pretty and cater to animu.



I'm confused as to how 8 was bad but _haters gonna hate~_


----------



## traffictragedy03 (Mar 18, 2010)

Takun said:


> I'm confused as to how 8 was bad but _haters gonna hate~_



I refer you to Spoony's review of FF8

http://thatguywiththeglasses.com/bt/spoonyone/final-fantasy-viii


----------



## Takun (Mar 18, 2010)

traffictragedy03 said:


> I refer you to Spoony's review of FF8
> 
> http://thatguywiththeglasses.com/bt/spoonyone/final-fantasy-viii



>Implying I give a fuck about this dude.


----------



## traffictragedy03 (Mar 18, 2010)

Takun said:


> >Implying I give a fuck about this dude.



I just don't feel like typing it all.


----------



## Runefox (Mar 18, 2010)

Things bad about 8: Drawing magic, insane junction system, generally massive plotholes, unlikeable, two-dimensional characters (a throwback to FFVII's also-unlikeable, two-dimensional characters), et cetera, et cetera, et cetera. I still liked it better than VII though.


----------



## Takun (Mar 18, 2010)

Runefox said:


> Things bad about 8: Drawing magic, insane junction system, generally massive plotholes, unlikeable, two-dimensional characters (a throwback to FFVII's also-unlikeable, two-dimensional characters), et cetera, et cetera, et cetera. I still liked it better than VII though.




Okay so you didn't like the draw magic and junction system.  I did.  83

I'm surprised characters get brought up.  It seems like people have on nostalgia goggles for the terrible characters from every other game.  Omgosh he's a dark knight who becomes a super good light paladin who partners with the last summoner of a village that he wiped out and together with his love the will fight the evil of the land.  *yawn*


----------



## Azure (Mar 18, 2010)

Strong opinion about a genre change without any supporting facts to qualify said opinion. Dislike for anything new or fresh about a game. Staunch defense of the status quo, no matter how nebulous the standard. Obligatory comment about graphics being more emphasized than story or gameplay. Honestly, FFVIII was the worst. Know why? Gunblades.


----------



## TwilightV (Mar 18, 2010)

Takun said:


> I'm surprised characters get brought up.  It seems like people have on nostalgia goggles for the terrible characters from every other game.  Omgosh he's a dark knight who becomes a super good light paladin who partners with the last summoner of a village that he wiped out and together with his love the will fight the evil of the land.  *yawn*



Hey, IV was awesome! D:<


----------



## Bianca (Mar 18, 2010)

Worst? Without a doubt, FF6


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 18, 2010)

Of the actual roman numeral ones i would say 8 was worst for me. Just didnt like the draw system then had to equip spells. Story wasent to bad at least.
(most say they loved it that i know)


----------



## Takun (Mar 18, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Strong opinion about a genre change without any supporting facts to qualify said opinion. Dislike for anything new or fresh about a game. Staunch defense of the status quo, no matter how nebulous the standard. Obligatory comment about graphics being more emphasized than story or gameplay. Honestly, FFVIII was the worst. Know why? Gunblades.



I counter your Gunblade comment with fucking DOOMTRAIN.






A FUCKING DEMON TRAIN.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 18, 2010)

Can't say I can name a worse FF game as the only game I have really tried was FF-12. Not an RPG gamer, but the story intrigued. Political intrigue has key values that the other FF games lack, IMO.


----------



## Aden (Mar 18, 2010)

Anyone here played Lost Odyssey? That is my favorite modern RPG so far.


----------



## sanguine666 (Mar 18, 2010)

Okay, i used to have final fantasy 1-4 i think( it did come out in a boxset for ps1  no BS ) they all sucked, FF7 was terrible for me ( it maybe a good game, but not for me ) with very crappy graphics. Number 8 was the best because the system was easier, alot harder. FF9 + 11 + 12 and 12.2 were also very very bad... Number 10 and 8 are the greatest but i do have to say the rest are just as equally bad ..... Let us hope FFXIII will be a step forward ( if i ever get around to playing it )


----------



## furatail (Mar 18, 2010)

I could say FFVIIjust to troll but it seems a ton of others already got that idea, but honestly that was the best one. FFXII did nothing for me. No story, crap music.
I've played them all except 1-5. FFXII was the worse.


----------



## Runefox (Mar 18, 2010)

> I'm surprised characters get brought up.


Well, it's not exactly like those older characters were much better, really, but at least they were likeable. Cloud and Squall et al? Not so much. I just couldn't bring myself to like either of them, and I really couldn't identify with them in any way.

As for the draw system, it never really made much sense, and farming enemies for magic (or playing that stupid card game) was rather boring and repetitive.


----------



## Mykell (Mar 18, 2010)

I dont know if one can qualify as the "worst", but there's certainly low points in the series.  I wasnt a big fan of 2 myself, 6 was probably the best of the snes era, 7 was good for its time, 8 was ok but was the lesser of the PS1 age (9 being my favorite for that age), couldn't stand 10, refuse to acknowledge that X-2 existed, never played 12, and have no confidance in 13.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 18, 2010)

Runefox said:


> FFVII or FFXIII. FFVII was just boring, and it sent the Final Fantasy series into the spiralling nosedive.


FF8 did that, Not FF7.



Runefox said:


> it's been in ever since, with unrealistic, flat characters and an ever-increasing emphasis on pretty graphics over substance.


Lol wut.

FF7 graphics are NOT pretty.

Cloud, Tifa, Barrett and Cid were the only good/likeable characters.



Runefox said:


> FFXIII is a prime example of the end result of what FFVII set out to achieve to begin with, and furthermore it's been stripped of most of what would have otherwise made it a decent Final Fantasy game. It's more or less another Final Fantasy Mystic Quest in that regard - An attempt to gain wider acceptance and sales figures by reducing gameplay complexity tremendously.


I never played XIII, But atleast XIII's cast didn't look gay/slutty at all.

Like XII's was.



Runefox said:


> I don't think FF2(J) was bad.


Yes it was.



Runefox said:


> It was also the beginning of the more dynamic storytelling that Final Fantasy is best known for.


Big lols were had.



Runefox said:


> I think FF3(J) was the real defining point of the series, and it stands as my favourite of the bunch along with FF5.


FFV is good, Yes.

But not FFIII, Mainly because the game never interesting at all.



Runefox said:


> VII spawned VIII. .


Not really.....



Runefox said:


> VIII was conceived as a result of the positive response to VII.


No, At that point of time, Square thinks that any FF game would sold really well.



Runefox said:


> They continued with the emphasis on graphics and the de-emphasis on interesting characters and storylines.


continued?



Runefox said:


> FFIX restores some of that lost emphasis, but it fell again when FFX came along. Then we got FFXII. And now we have FFXIII. Final Fantasy as it existed prior to VII is long dead; The new series doesn't appeal to me in the least.


FFVII isn't a outstanding nor a great, But it's not a bad game at all. 


Runefox said:


> That said, bizarrely, I hold FFVIII in higher regard than FFVII.


That's sad.


Heckler & Koch said:


> But that's the thing. I play RPGs _for _the story. WoW satisfies my grinding needs, and I can't stand how SUPAR KAWAII ANIMU ^_^_^_^_^_^ JRPGs are.


You sir, Are retarded. Tales of games are the only ones that does this shit.

Also, Jrpg ARE bad, Yes. But that doesn't make WoW any better at all.

There's RPGs (Valkyrie Profile 2, BoFIV, BoFII) that are really good, And calling them "KAWAII ANIMU" is just making you look very silly.



Attaman said:


> Doesn't the entire Persona series revolve around killer TV channels or somesuch? Good for a 60-90 minute horror flick, yeah. For a 30+ hour game? Not so much.


Nope, Just P4



TwilightV said:


> FFVI


Guud trollin'



Milo said:


> Blah Blah Blah


You're not even a gamer, Go away.



Twylyght said:


> I'd have to say FFX-2 annoyed the hell out of me. It's like they injected more air into Yuna's and Rikku's head then they already had in FFX. While playing, I was expecting them to jump up and shout "Girl Power!"


To me, The whole idea of X-2 was shit.



Vintage said:


> probably IX.


Yeah, Fuck you too.



HAXX said:


> The whole series.
> 
> The Legend of Zelda. All of them but the stupid cell-shaders.
> 
> /thread


 Majora's Mask

Ocarina of Time

A Link to the Past

Oracle of Ages

Oracle Of Seasons

Link's Awakening

Yeah, Fuck them all.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 18, 2010)

None of them, really. If I don't like a game, I put it down.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 18, 2010)

mapdark said:


> anything after the 9th in my honest opinion.


 Yes.



Takun said:


> I'm confused as to how 8 was bad but _haters gonna hate~_


Hey, I'm Takun, I enjoy hating myself by playing really hard to pick up games like: Dragon Warrior VII, Dragon Warrior II ect.



Trpdwarf said:


> Too much emphasis is being put on making it look pretty and cater to animu.


CG=/=animu


----------



## Takun (Mar 18, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> Hey, I'm Takun, I enjoy hating myself by playing really hard to pick up games like: Dragon Warrior VII, Dragon Warrior II ect.
> ...




I don't know if that is sarcasm or not.  DWII was fun though.  Dragon Warrior VII I got bored of, then again by the time it came out I stopped really playing games.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 18, 2010)

Takun said:


> I'm confused as to how 8 was bad but haters gonna hate~


  Let me ask, then, what Final Fantasy 8 did right.  I do not want to hear character, music, storyline, or graphics, as none of those things were done particularly well compared to earlier installments.


----------



## Runefox (Mar 18, 2010)

> FF7 graphics are NOT pretty.


Cutscenes were considered absolutely amazing for the time; Pre-rendered backgrounds also were considered top-notch. This continues with current Final Fantasies, except with XIII, the backgrounds are now (gasp!) fully-3D, for what that's worth (they're mostly corridors).



> I never played XIII, But atleast XIII's cast didn't look gay/slutty at all.


M m h m m. Totally. Hope in particular is Cloud Jr, constantly brooding and being a general dislikeable, moronic whiny brat.



> Let me ask, then, what Final Fantasy 8 did right. I do not want to hear character, music, storyline, or graphics, as none of those things were done particularly well compared to earlier installments.


Actually there _was_ one thing about the graphics that it got right, and that's that the overworld/town models were the same size/proportion as the battle/cutscene models. They did away with those stupid Popeye-shaped superdeformed overworld models.


----------



## Takun (Mar 18, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Let me ask, then, what Final Fantasy 8 did right.  I do not want to hear character, music, storyline, or graphics, as none of those things were done particularly well compared to earlier installments.




So you don't want to hear any of the things that make up the game? 

Fine.  Triple Triad~

Pacing of the game was done a lot better.  And no I don't care if you hated the story, it did a much better job of telling a story then earlier installments.  The world felt much more alive, like it actually had a history.  Instead of just townsfolk in every town, you had many people around the world with back stories that fleshed out the game even more.  For the first time in the series I actually felt like more than the main characters actually mattered.

_haters gonna hate y'alllllllll_


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 18, 2010)

FF XIII :V


----------



## Attaman (Mar 18, 2010)

Takun said:


> So you don't want to hear any of the things that make up the game?


  I don't want to hear any of them being called good.  They're tolerable, yes, but none of those make the game good.  Graphics were meh, if an on-average game improvement. The character was about as "good" as any other Final Fantasy game's.  Music, see character.  Storyline was, IMO, _worse_, as at least in FFVII it didn't end with "Oops, you caused the whole plot.  Restart game as that's exactly what you just did beating Sephiroth."  Same goes for Tactics.  Essentially, if you try citing them as being good, I can then ask if the same would apply for FF1-T, then 9-13.



> Fine.  Triple Triad~


  I found the game to be somewhat enjoyable, yes... when the computer wasn't a cheating bitch.  "Wait, what?  That combo is impossi-  how di- wha?!"



> And no I don't care if you hated the story, it did a much better job of telling a story then earlier installments.


  Only advantages I can give it there are it didn't skip points to be told later in-game (I'm looking at you, FFVII) or suffer for - at the time - shoddy translation that left a few plot points misunderstood (Final Fantasy Tactics, right up to bat!).  Otherwise, it was about as straight-forward in presentation as the rest I've gone through.



> The world felt much more alive,


  Will you think me mad to think the most "alive" world Square made during the PSX generation was in Brave Fencer Musashi?



> Instead of just townsfolk in every town, you had many people around the world with back stories that fleshed out the game even more.


  Er, what?  I got right past the Satellite bit (where you're in space) before I gave up on the game.  Unless I missed something, were there _any_ non-party characters around the world with backstories besides the Laguna gang and Card Queen (I think that's her name)?  I mean, I certainly don't recall any real presence of character background for non-party or main-villain characters than the above.



> For the first time in the series I actually felt like more than the main characters actually mattered.


 See above.  I don't recall any of that.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 18, 2010)

Takun said:


> I'm surprised characters get brought up. It seems like people have on nostalgia goggles for the terrible characters from every other game. Omgosh he's a dark knight who becomes a super good light paladin who partners with the last summoner of a village that he wiped out and together with his love the will fight the evil of the land. *yawn*


Yeah, Because a game about a Whining/Angsy-leather faggot named Squall/Leon, That goes to a school (that can fly around, BTW). And his (slutty looking) teacher (Quistis Trepe) who is younger then him (Please don't ask me why) is teaching him how to use the junction system and stuff.Later, He meets up with Rinoa Heartilly(Whore), Seifer Almasy(Dumbass), Selphie Tilmitt(Brat), Zell Dincht(Retart) and Irvine(Some dude who looks like he came from WILD ARMS) to fight against Edea Kramer, Some bitch who was possessed by a sorceress from the future named Ultimecia.

And then there's the "LOL, flashback sequences" with Laguna Loire(pussy)
Kiros Seagill(A Tranny?) and Ward Zabac(Fatass). The whole "LOL flashback sequences" were very unneeded and very pointless.

Yes, FFIIIV's plot is far superior the FFIV plot. 



TwilightV said:


> Hey, IV was awesome! D:<


 Not IV DS.



sanguine666 said:


> Okay, i used to have final fantasy 1-4 i think( it did come out in a boxset for ps1 no BS ) they all sucked,


 
FFI was okay.

FFII is crap.

FFIII was bland.

And FFIV is great  




sanguine666 said:


> FF7 was terrible for me ( it maybe a good game, but not for me ) with very crappy graphics.



Clearly, The game could've had Ps3 graphics.




sanguine666 said:


> Number 8 was the best because the system was easier, alot harder.



Wait what?




sanguine666 said:


> *FF9 *+ 11 + 12 and 12.2 were also very very bad...



FF9 is the best FF game ever made(Next would be Tactics)

I have NO idea what you're talking about.




sanguine666 said:


> Number 10 and 8 are the greatest


 
Big lols were had.




sanguine666 said:


> but i do have to say the rest are just as equally bad.


Much like your taste in game??????


----------



## SirRob (Mar 18, 2010)

Any one that's not on a Nintendo system. D:<


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 18, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> -snipped-



Another FF fan before the RAEG tide hits.
But Ff8 wasn't that good. FF10 was okay...but...


----------



## Runefox (Mar 18, 2010)

> a game about a Whining/Angsy-leather faggot named Squall/Leon


Replace Squall with Cloud and you have FFVII, too.


----------



## Vintage (Mar 18, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Yeah, Fuck you too.



BIG LOLZ WERE HAD



Perverted Impact said:


> Yes, FFIIIV's plot is far superior the FFIV plot.



agahagahagajagajahajagh synt;ax roman number fatal error;;;;;;;;


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 18, 2010)

Takun said:


> DWII was fun though.


What's your term of "fun"



Takun said:


> Dragon Warrior VII I got bored of, then again by the time it* came out* I stopped really playing games.


Uhhhhh.



Runefox said:


> Cutscenes were considered absolutely amazing for the time; Pre-rendered backgrounds also were considered top-notch. This continues with current Final Fantasies, except with XIII, the backgrounds are now (gasp!) fully-3D, for what that's worth (they're mostly corridors).


Yeah, The "Cutscenes" But I'm talking about th "Popeye-shaped superdeformed overworld models"



Runefox said:


> M m h m m. Totally. Hope in particular is Cloud Jr, constantly brooding and being a general dislikeable, moronic whiny brat.


Lighting is plain.

Vanille looks like a fruity slut.

Hope is a twink(?)

Snow looks too "Dude, Bro" to be gay.

Fang reminds me of Shanoa from Castlevania: Order of Ecclesia


----------



## Takun (Mar 18, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> What's your term of "fun"



It was a simple rpg that I could play on the shitter with three characters.



> Uhhhhh.


I read that as VIII.  I quit really associating myself with gaming at all about the time DQVIII came out on ps2.  Heard good things about DWVII but never cared to pick it up.


----------



## Karmarsi-Kedamoki (Mar 18, 2010)

I admit I like 7, but it's one of those bad ones I have played. The overworld sprites did throw me off and the story line was a tad whacked. I'm also not fond of the later games like 10 and above. x_x


----------



## Takun (Mar 18, 2010)

BRB FIGHTING DRAGONS ON THE MOON.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 18, 2010)

Takun said:


> So you don't want to hear any of the things that make up the game?
> 
> Fine.  Triple Triad~
> 
> ...



The story was done good, it was the only reason i keep sluging through it.  Came close to just forgeting about it several times,


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 18, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Another FF fan before the RAEG tide hits.


I'm a DQ fan not a FF fan. 


Runefox said:


> Replace Squall with Cloud and you have FFVII, too.


AC Cloud not PS1 Cloud 


Vintage said:


> BIG LOLZ WERE HAD


 Have you even _played _FF9? 




Vintage said:


> agahagahagajagajahajagh synt;ax roman number fatal error;;;;;;;;


 :X


----------



## Runefox (Mar 18, 2010)

Ever seen Dissidia Cloud?

"We've got to fight to get the crystals and save the world!"

"Why am I fighting?"

"I don't know why I'm fighting. Why am I fighting? What am I? Why do I exist?"

-insert sexual tension between Sephiroth and Cloud where Sephiroth basically confesses his undying love for him-

"I'll always be here to give you a reason to fight, Cloud!"

FFFFFFFF- shut up, you emopants asscock, Cloud. You, too, you sorry excuse for a villain.


----------



## Takun (Mar 18, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> The story was done good, it was the only reason i keep sluging through it.  Came close to just forgeting about it several times,



When you are in the city helping Laguna hook up with the singer who goes on to be Rinoa's mom I put on my cool face.  


Other favorites are setting up the assassination attempt, busting out of prison, and the fights on the Ragnarok.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 18, 2010)

Takun said:


> When you are in the city helping Laguna hook up with the singer who goes on to be Rinoa's mom I put on my cool face.
> 
> 
> Other favorites are setting up the assassination attempt, busting out of prison, and the fights on the Ragnarok.



ALIENS ZOMG

Hey wait, these guys are pussies.  Shoot them with your sissy slingshot, Rinoa! :V

Watching Edea's forcefield stop Irvine's bullet dead was both a "Aw, come on, dammit, I wanted blood" and a "Gee, who saw THAT coming" moment.

The Ragnarok itself is made of awesome and win, it's a spaceship, it's a mecha, it's BOTH!  The one truly GOOD part of that game.  My god, the Celsius from X-2 is so fucking retarded by comparison.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 18, 2010)

Takun said:


> It was a simple rpg that I could play on the shitter with three characters.


 OH, DW I+II's DWII, Yeah that DW I+II's DWII was sort of fun.



Takun said:


> I read that as VIII. I quit really associating myself with gaming at all about the time DQVIII came out on ps2. Heard good things about DWVII but never cared to pick it up.


 Huh, I never said a word about DQVIII. :/


----------



## Takun (Mar 18, 2010)

Attaman said:


> I don't want to hear any of them being called good.  They're tolerable, yes, but none of those make the game good.  Graphics were meh, if an on-average game improvement. The character was about as "good" as any other Final Fantasy game's.  Music, see character.  Storyline was, IMO, _worse_, as at least in FFVII it didn't end with "Oops, you caused the whole plot.  Restart game as that's exactly what you just did beating Sephiroth."  Same goes for Tactics.  Essentially, if you try citing them as being good, I can then ask if the same would apply for FF1-T, then 9-13.
> 
> I found the game to be somewhat enjoyable, yes... when the computer wasn't a cheating bitch.  "Wait, what?  That combo is impossi-  how di- wha?!"
> 
> ...



I'll give you Brave Fencer Musashi.

Yeah towards the end of the game through all the flashes back playing Laguna you get quite a few.  Whether it's the poor family in that train town that helps Squall later in the game, the lady Laguna falls in love with which turns out to be Squalls mom, even the Moomba village.  The flashbacks allowed them to give a progression and history to places.  Something they seemed to be doing at the time.  Chrono Cross used this, albeit in a different way with contrasting everyone between the different dimensions. 

Yeah that's all very vague I know.  It's been like 6-7 years since I played through it.



Perverted Impact said:


> OH, DW I+II's DWII, Yeah that DW I+II's DWII was sort of fun.
> 
> 
> Huh, I never said a word about DQVIII. :/




Yeah I forgot they went back to calling it Dragon's Quest even.



Tycho said:


> ALIENS ZOMG
> 
> Hey wait, these guys are pussies.  Shoot them with your sissy slingshot, Rinoa! :V
> 
> ...



I think you mean SHOOT THEM WITH YOUR DOG CANNON RINOA.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 18, 2010)

Runefox said:


> Ever seen Dissidia Cloud?
> 
> "We've got to fight to get the crystals and save the world!"
> 
> ...


AC Cloud=Dissidia Cloud?


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 18, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> I'm a DQ fan not a FF fan.



I know, but the newfag with the blinding pink text is. :V


----------



## Sharpguard (Mar 18, 2010)

I never played any FF except Crisis Core.

So I'll just say the one with the least tits for a generic asshole post.


----------



## MrKovu (Mar 18, 2010)

This thread should have been a poll.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Vintage (Mar 18, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Have you even _played _FF9?



uh yep

princess with a knife for a nickname falls in love with guy with tail who doesn't need a reason to help people. they travel throughout the world with the princess's dumbass protector and a classic black mage (who's a fucking _player_, by the way), meet a fat woman who eats uncontrollably, a rat lady, a child who's good at solving lovers' quarrels (dr. eiko phil), and a brooding antihero with a devil-may-care attitude. they fight a tree, a guy named garland ('cause they just like FFI references, i guess) an effeminate supervillain who reads fake shakespeare quotes to the party before fighting them, and afterward, they get sucked into the most unjustified and out-of-left-field final boss since zeromus.

oh and the two lovebirds get married 'n' shit (like you didn't see that coming).

see? i can distill shit down to its most absurd, too! 

it's been years, but i see no reason to get back into it, as this is where the final fantasy series became intolerable to me. 6, 7, and 8 saw baby steps toward what i was hoping final fantasy would do for ages: to shed the crutch of the monomyth and explore other plots. instead, they release 9, a step backward in music, in characterization,  in tying the story to the gameplay, and in plot, all for a clumsy reach  at "bringing back the crystal." 

i'm tired of the entire world being at stake every time i play a fucking videogame. example: when the chosen one's party saves the world, how the _hell_ do these ordinary townspeople and NPCs know that this has actually happened, especially in a game with lots of isolated areas (final fantasy IV is a great example). it's hard to suspend disbelief with these games when they keep retreading the same tired roads over and over again just so hiroyuki ito has an excuse to design another battle system.

just because a trope like crystals, a surprise final boss, or a hero's journey is long-established doesn't make it automatically good! when I play an RPG, i'm looking for one that takes risks; i'm looking for a gripping and enthralling game, and final fantasy hasn't been that game since 1999 (to be fair, this is a problem with most of the JRPGs that hit the shelves nowadays, with the exception of the persona series). 

i think that the best the series had been at doing great things with the ideas they'd come up with was final fantasy tactics. you have a classic political plot that is paced well, an antagonist who is evil without being melodramatic about it, and absolutely none of the bullshit you see in the main series.

there. there is my shitty dissertation on the problems i have with the final fantasy series. any hate mail you send me must be notarized or i will not read it.


----------



## traffictragedy03 (Mar 18, 2010)

Say what you want about FF7.  To me its sound track most thoroughly conveys the journey and emotions of the game.  I feel like I can experience any aspect of the game just by listening to the music.

Also, there's a song in FF8 that sounds eerily  similar to another song in Chrono Cross.  It's the song played in the sea side town right next to (I think west of) the Garden when you first start (in 8 ).


----------



## Envy (Mar 18, 2010)

Browder said:


> I'm one of the few people who play video games almost exclusively for the story so I liked VII . It launched the idea that a fantasy world doesn't have to be primitive.



Tolkien would like a word with you :B



Personally, I liked 7. I didn't love it; I thought it was a fairly average game.

Personally I actually liked the characters, but thought the plot got kind of schizophrenic and stupid part way through. 'WE HAVE TO STOP SHINRA FROM SAVING THE WORLD!'

And the 'Cloud in a Coma' part was... Stoopid. :/



The one I think is worst... Is hard to say. I havn't played that many. X-2 was the dumbest, but the original Crystal Chronicles was probably my least favorite. Might just have been because I completely couldn't get into it, though.





Heckler & Koch said:


> But that's the thing. I play RPGs _for _the story. WoW satisfies my grinding needs, and I can't stand how SUPAR KAWAII ANIMU ^_^_^_^_^_^ JRPGs are.



Way to dismiss an entire genra based on stereotypes alone.

Go play, say... Mother 3. Or Dark Cloud 2. They're JRPGs with good plots.


----------



## Bianca (Mar 18, 2010)

Envy said:


> And the 'Cloud in a Coma' part was... Stoopid. :/


The Xenogears reference was cute, tho!


----------



## Twylyght (Mar 18, 2010)

Bianca said:


> The Xenogears reference was cute, tho!



Hehe, yeah it was.  I got that game too.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 21, 2010)

As bad as zidane's disc 3 breakdown was he's still not the clusterfuck of awful moments that is squall's script 

"WOMEN... I DON'T UNDERSTAND THEM..."


----------



## Attaman (Mar 21, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> As bad as zidane's disc 3 breakdown was he's still not the clusterfuck of awful moments that is squall's script


What about the timestream thing wherein he created a stable time-loop that involves the constant destruction / reconstruction of the universe?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 21, 2010)

Attaman said:


> What about the timestream thing wherein he created a stable time-loop that involves the constant destruction / reconstruction of the universe?


Don't get me started on that.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 21, 2010)

I thought Chrystal Chronicles was quite a failure, really.


----------



## Lukar (Mar 21, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> I thought Chrystal Chronicles was quite a failure, really.



The Crystal Bearers sucked, as did Ring of Fates (to an extent), but the other FFCC games are fun, especially in multiplayer.


----------



## DragonRift (Mar 21, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> I thought Chrystal Chronicles was quite a failure, really.



Oh man, the one for the Cube?  x___x

Talk about one of the worst ways to force a gimmick on folks.  Wanna play with three friends?  Great!  Make sure you all have your own GBA's and link adapters!  Same thing with *Four Swords*.  It would have been nicer had they just made it an option, allowing players to still play with regular controllers.

For a hack 'n slash adventure game, it really wasn't all that bad though.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 23, 2010)

in my opinion all of them after 6 (except for 9) sucked.
-7 is extremely overrated, 
-8's plot is total garbage and the drawing blows (the junktion system was cool though! i dont like using magic, pumping everything into my melee and defensive stats was very helpful ^.^), 
-9 was great (story, artstyle, gameplay... i enjoyed it a lot!), 
-10 can be described in one sentence: tidus is a whiny bitch! DX
-11 is an MMORPG and in my opinion not part of the main series, 
-12 seemed to be kinda meh (never touched it) and im playing 
-13 right now. my impression so far is ok but it kinda reminds me more of the spin-offs of the series. i like all of the characters so far though! even vanille, who was annoying as fuck at the beginning...
and fang is friggin awesome X3 she should be the star and not lightning, i love her ^.^ (as a character of course... you weird freaks >.>)

its kinda hard for me to pick a worst one... they are all equally mediocre XD


----------

